# Our New Years Resolution



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*ETA: 9th June - Week 23 added - page 21, post 205*

*ETA: 2nd June - Week 22 added - page 19, post 188*

*ETA: 27th May - Week 21 added - page 19, post 181*

Week 19 & 20 - on holiday

Week 18 - Bad back!!

*ETA: 28th April - Week 17 added - page 18, post 174*

*ETA: 20th April - Week 16 added - page 17, post 161*

*ETA: 14th April - Week 15 added - page 16, post 153*

*ETA: 7th April - Week 14 added - Page 15, post 142*

*ETA: 31st March - Week 13 added - page 14, post 139*

*ETA: 24th March - Week 12 added - Page 13, post 128*

*ETA: 17th March - Week 11 added - Page 13, post 127*

*ETA: 9th March - Week 10 added - Page 12, post 119*

*ETA: 2nd March - Week 9 added - Page 12, post 112*

*ETA: 24th Feb - Week 8 added - Page 11, post 108*

Week 7 - On holiday!

*ETA: 10th Feb - Week 6 added - Page 10, post 91*

*ETA: 2nd Feb - Week 5 added - Page 8, post 73*

*ETA: 26th Jan - Week 4 added - Page 6, post 54 *

*ETA: 19th Jan - Week 3 added - Page 5, post 45*

*ETA: 13th Jan - Week 2 added - Page 3, post 25

*There are hundreds of miles of footpaths and bridleways on the Isle of Wight and even though I have lived here for nearly all my life I am ashamed to say I haven't got close to walking them all, so.....

My New Years resolution is to do at least one 'new' walk every week :thumbup:

I'm not keen on exploring new places on my own with the pickles as you can't tell by looking at a map exactly what the area is going to be like or if for example there is livestock in the fields etc. The Pickles are not very good on their leads and especially in new and exciting situations so I prefer to stick to the places I know that they can be safely offlead when walking on my own. 
So as well as walking a new walk every week I will also be going for a walk WITH my husband every week too!! We rarely walk together but are going to make the effort that at least once a week (either Saturday or Sunday) we will go for a walk together with the Pickles and explore somewhere we've not been before :thumbup:

Hopefully we will find lots of great places that can then become regular walks for me when I'm on my own too, once we've 'checked them out' together 

I might even get a map of the island up on the wall and highlight all the routes we've done to track our progress.
Luckily for you I shall also be posting pics of all our 'new' walks on this thread too, so you can all keep a check on me that I don't break my resolution!!

So.... we started today and headed off to a place we've not been before. It was very grey and foggy so I'm afraid the pictures aren't great, but here you go....

Setting off down a track










Sorry, I couldn't resist - This is so typical - Branston deciding to take a dump right in the middle of the path and Lily stealthily waiting to pounce on him when he finishes 










Then over a stile and into a muddy field










bit foggy










Had to go onlead for a bit cos of these guys










but then out the field and onto a little path so back offlead and exploring a ditch!










Charging off up the track










Waiting at the gate










Then off down the track to cross the Steam railway (they did go back onlead to cross)










Bit of hedge sniffing










Gorgeous girl










We found an old ice house, the only thing remaining of an old manor house that burnt to the ground in the 1930's










Well thank you very much woodland owner, don't mind if we do!!










found a little stream for a paddle










and some playing










posing in the woods



















bit muddy!










waiting to go across a little boardwalk across the creek










over we go










the view across the creek into the fog










sorry, I had to add this amazing piece of photography... can you see Branston?










bit of education while you walk










once again, thank you very much, we may just do that!



















Into the field










Branston having an attack of the zoomies!










Found a pond, got stuck in the mud!!!










muddy undercarriage - one of the perils of having such short legs!










apparently the oak tree with the largest girth on the island (and 2 headless dogs!!)










heading back out of the field










looking down at the station - no steam trains today though










It wasn't until we got back to the van that we realised Branston had cut his foot










But apart from that we had a lovely time 

Thanks for looking and hope you can prepare yourself for another 51 of these this year!!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ouch hope Branstons foot is ok  otherwise looks like a great walk for a lot of exploring off lead and time to get extra muddy.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely,I love finding new walks.

Looking forward to the next 51.:thumbup1:


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope his foot gets better soon!

I love the IoW- I used to visit with my ex, but obviously don't anymore 

Real shame... I really enjoyed the woods and beaches and little towns 

Good luck with your resolution-walks!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I love discovering new walks with the dogs, those pics are brilliant. 
Did love Stealth Lily waiting for Branston to finish his poo though.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks great. Really nice walk. 
Love the photos and glad to see the offending 'dump' in the poo bag :lol:
And is that branstons tail on the right? If so, that's like all my photos. 
Hope his paw is ok now. 

Looking forward to the next 51.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a fantastic New Year's resolution - right up my street. As are all your open areas to walk....I'm jealous again  and I suspect all your beautiful photos aren't going to help .

Hope Branston's foot isn't too bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

What a great resolution and fabulous photos. My new year's resolution is similar, although I don't think I'll be able to find a new one to do every week!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Ouch hope Branstons foot is ok  otherwise looks like a great walk for a lot of exploring off lead and time to get extra muddy.


Thank you, it certainly was muddy but then again it is everywhere at the moment!
Branston's sliced his toe pad, it's quite deep but has stopped bleeding so hopefully will heal ok



cravensmum said:


> Lovely,I love finding new walks.
> 
> Looking forward to the next 51.:thumbup1:


I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to new places because the pickles are not easy on lead but I'm getting a bit bored of always going to the same places, so hopefully this will be a nice way of checking out some new walks that can then be added to our regular walks 



Booties said:


> I hope his foot gets better soon!
> 
> I love the IoW- I used to visit with my ex, but obviously don't anymore
> 
> ...


It is a fab place, there are so many places to walk and I'm determined to make the most of it this year  You can always come back without your ex you know!



kat&molly said:


> I love discovering new walks with the dogs, those pics are brilliant.
> Did love Stealth Lily waiting for Branston to finish his poo though.


Hehe! It's funny isn't it and another regular occurrence on our walks :lol:



Freddie and frank said:


> Looks great. Really nice walk.
> Love the photos and glad to see the offending 'dump' in the poo bag :lol:
> And is that branstons tail on the right? If so, that's like all my photos.
> Hope his paw is ok now.
> ...


Haha! I didn't even realise I'd photo'd the poobag!!
Yes that is his tail on the right, I have so many pictures like this 



Dogless said:


> What a fantastic New Year's resolution - right up my street. As are all your open areas to walk....I'm jealous again  and I suspect all your beautiful photos aren't going to help .
> 
> Hope Branston's foot isn't too bad.


Thank you! I'm thinking if 51 weeks worth of different IOW walk pictures can't convince to get over here then nothing will :lol:

I'm not sure what to do for the best for Branston's foot it's quite deep


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

looks like a nice walk - I like the way that a lot of the walks on the IOW have signs and maps. Not sure if I'll be back this year but will definitely be trying out some more walks there myself (with Angus) at some point.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow looks like a fab walk, will it become a regular after you have done your other 51 :lol: What a great resolution, i'm very guilty of sticking to about 4 different walks


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> What a great resolution and fabulous photos. My new year's resolution is similar, although I don't think I'll be able to find a new one to do every week!


Thank you  Just think of all the new poo Lily will find to roll in! I think it's going to have to be my new years resolution for several years for me to cover all of the walks on the island!



speug said:


> looks like a nice walk - I like the way that a lot of the walks on the IOW have signs and maps. Not sure if I'll be back this year but will definitely be trying out some more walks there myself (with Angus) at some point.


Make sure you let me know when you're next over, maybe we will be able to do one of my new walks


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Wow looks like a fab walk, will it become a regular after you have done your other 51 :lol: What a great resolution, i'm very guilty of sticking to about 4 different walks


I think it might :thumbup: The only downside was there wasn't anywhere particularly close to the start of the walk to park so we had to do a bit of pavement walking at the start and finish BUT looking at the map and the route we took, I think there might be a better place to park and start and finish the walk in a different place  Other than the one field with sheep in the rest of the walk was off lead and we didn't meet anyone else, which is always a bonus! I bet it'll be different when it's less muddy though


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

what a brilliant idea!! Where did you find out about all the walks? 

Love the pictures! 

I hope Branston's foot is better soon, bless him!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> what a brilliant idea!! Where did you find out about all the walks?
> 
> Love the pictures!
> 
> I hope Branston's foot is better soon, bless him!


Thank you!

Just by looking at the OS map  There are loads and loads of footpaths, bridleways and public byways marked on the map so it's just a case of looking at it and trying to form a circular route of about the right length


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic resolution and photos 

Sorry to hear about Branstons paw 

If its the actual pad I don't think they can be stiched but can possibly glue it. 

If its deep id ring the vet tomo - He might need painkillers or AB's.

When Millie sliced hers she sliced the paw not the pad so her paw was stitched back together (Her pads still protected the wound) so I can imagine pad injuries must be a nightmare to 'protect'. 

Poor Branston - Millie sends licks and nudges x x


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Fantastic resolution and photos
> 
> Sorry to hear about Branstons paw
> 
> ...


Thank you 

It is his pad, pics here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/284618-cut-pad.html

It is quite deep but not bleeding, I'm going to just keep an eye on it, bathe it and cover it for walks and see how he goes. It's not bothering him at all at the moment, so hopefully if I can keep it clean and dry it will heal ok


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely Pics. Lily is such a character, poor branston it's a miracle he could perform given the avid attention. :lol:

What a wonderful resolutio, Lookign forward to all the adventures to come 

Best wishes for Branstons poor paw.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Lovely Pics. Lily is such a character, poor branston it's a miracle he could perform given the avid attention. :lol:
> 
> What a wonderful resolutio, Lookign forward to all the adventures to come
> 
> Best wishes for Branstons poor paw.


Thank you! She's a nightmare isn't she :lol: He's not shy though, it's typical of him to just go right in the middle of the track like that too  where as Lily will dither and fuss and take herself off into the undergrowth to find a nice secluded spot to go :lol:

Thank you for paw healing wishes, it's looking much better this morning but he will be wearing a protective boot on walks for a few days to hopefully prevent it opening up again


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely photos - I look forward to seeing the Pickles' adventures. I tear-ed up reading about you and your husband. I would love to do something like that with my OH - we rarely walk together because we argue over how the dogs behave (he's very relaxed with them whereas I prefer them to behave) but (here's the pity party) he's going on tour in March and won't be back until Christmas  so we don't get any chance to do anything this year. 

I especially likes the ice house picture - imagine how much Raw you (or specifically me) could store in one of those!  :drool:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like a fantabulous walk  hope poor Branston's paw is better lickety split

randomly - I reckon your OH looks like Jason Manford when you can see only 1/4 of his face there  (no idea if he does when you see his whole face)


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I love those photographs, IOW has some wonderful walking places for peeps and their pooches, you should become a tour guide, you seem to know all the muddy places, watering holes, fattest trees, best views etc. etc. etc. or you certainly will do this time next year!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Marvelous. I grew up in Ryde (god, it's a depressing town now) and do miss things like walking over the downs/along the beaches. Don't think I'd ever move back there (left to *escape* family + lack of jobs is depressing), but do visit now and then - hoping to take the dogs camping, possibly near/in Bembridge, over the summer.

Have a walk around Knighton - see if you can spot the haunted house?! Uhm, Ashey Downs, Culver Downs, must be secluded beaches in the off season too?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> Lovely photos - I look forward to seeing the Pickles' adventures. I tear-ed up reading about you and your husband. I would love to do something like that with my OH - we rarely walk together because we argue over how the dogs behave (he's very relaxed with them whereas I prefer them to behave) but (here's the pity party) he's going on tour in March and won't be back until Christmas  so we don't get any chance to do anything this year.
> 
> I especially likes the ice house picture - imagine how much Raw you (or specifically me) could store in one of those!  :drool:


Aww sorry to hear about you OH being away for so long, it must be tough  I must admit though me and hubby more often than not do end up arguing wrhen we walk the dogs together too  and I actually prefer taking them out on my own but it's easier with both of us when discovering somewhere new  
I had the same thoughts about the ice house too.... perhaps I should hubby to build one down the garden!!



IndysMamma said:


> looks like a fantabulous walk  hope poor Branston's paw is better lickety split
> 
> randomly - I reckon your OH looks like Jason Manford when you can see only 1/4 of his face there  (no idea if he does when you see his whole face)


Haha, I can see what you mean in that pic, I don't think he does in reality much though :lol:



8tansox said:


> I love those photographs, IOW has some wonderful walking places for peeps and their pooches, you should become a tour guide, you seem to know all the muddy places, watering holes, fattest trees, best views etc. etc. etc. or you certainly will do this time next year!


Haha, everyone needs to know where the fattest trees are :lol: just think of all the fascinated facts I will be able to share with you over the next 51 weeks :lol:



Barcode said:


> Marvelous. I grew up in Ryde (god, it's a depressing town now) and do miss things like walking over the downs/along the beaches. Don't think I'd ever move back there (left to *escape* family + lack of jobs is depressing), but do visit now and then - hoping to take the dogs camping, possibly near/in Bembridge, over the summer.
> 
> Have a walk around Knighton - see if you can spot the haunted house?! Uhm, Ashey Downs, Culver Downs, must be secluded beaches in the off season too?


I had no idea that you grew up on the Island  I live in Ryde - it's not that depressing  I know what you mean about the job situation though, I'm lucky to run my own business.

Knighton, Ashey and Culver are 3 of our very regular haunts already so won't be featuring in this thread but they are among some of my favourite places to walk :thumbup:

Let me know if you make it over in the summer - if you think you can handle me and the pickles that is


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 2 - 13th Jan *

Well, today we have been for our second 'discovery walk' of the year, it's been a beautiful day here today - cold but bright and dry for a change :thumbup:
So we decided to go for a nice long walk and looking at the map chose this place.....

The walk begins as many do with some stealth moves from the master! Down a little track through the Christmas tree fields










Saw a buzzard having a little rest on a fence post










Then onto the cycle track










which is lovely and clean and dry, but not my normal environment and being a lovely day we had to be alert for cyclists, horses and other walkers










Saw this fella










Then off the cycle track and onto a footpath, much more our scene.... mud mud mud!!










My hubby in his element - we walked through a yard full of clapped out ancient machinery










He does have a touch of Fred Dibnah about him!!










Out into the open - we're heading for the hills










time for a bit of ditch diving










and shoving our heads in holes!










heading on up










looking back down where we've come from










more mud!










Up on the top and camouflaged!










exploring all the rabbit holes










The view back down the way we came up










a rare picture of me with the pickles!










On lead for a bit because of these gorgeous guys










Panda cow!










Uh oh, we've got some followers!










Recalling



















Sadly too late to have prevented this though










Bit more education while you walk!










Into the woods and little drink stop!










Finally (for you Moonviolet) a picture of a dog on a log!!










down some very muddy steps (yes there are some steps under there!)










Wellies are getting heavy!!










Back on the flat and into a muddy field










Nice puddle for a paddle










Here we go, here we go, here we go!










Looking up at where we've been










ditch jumping and puddle diving!










Now this is a well fenced path to go through a livestock field










Love this one, not really sure why!










On the final stretch now, just through this field










and then back on leads to do the final stretch down the lane and back to the van










We were out for about 2 hours 45 minutes and now have two unconscious pickles!!!

Thank you for looking and sorry for the volume of pics (I really need to learn how to narrow them down a bit more!)

2 down....... 49 to go


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely walk - not too keen on the cows - I'd have given up that walk as soon as I saw them! 

Love the one of Branston recalling.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Another fabulous walk.
Please don't reduce your photos of the pickles adventures, we love them


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Blimy that looks like a leg workout and a half with all that mud  Great pics as always :yesnod:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely walk.

I'm afraid I too would have had to turn back at the cows.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Fabulous! The cows would have scared the proverbial out of me though.  However I do love Panda Cow.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> Lovely walk - not too keen on the cows - I'd have given up that walk as soon as I saw them!
> 
> Love the one of Branston recalling.





cravensmum said:


> Lovely walk.
> 
> I'm afraid I too would have had to turn back at the cows.





Werehorse said:


> Fabulous! The cows would have scared the proverbial out of me though.  However I do love Panda Cow.


Aww, why don't you like cows??  I grew up around cows so I guess I'm just used to them They're one of my favourite animals 

They do need to be treated with a healthy amount of respect though, especially when you have dogs with you. These ones are so used to dogs and walkers though because they are grazed on open access land all year round so barely batted an eyelid at us coming through 

There were some walkers ahead of us who didn't put their dogs onlead :nono: The dogs and the cows did just ignore each other but that's not the point, I always put mine onlead around livestock.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Aww, why don't you like cows??  I grew up around cows so I guess I'm just used to them They're one of my favourite animals
> 
> They do need to be treated with a healthy amount of respect though, especially when you have dogs with you. These ones are so used to dogs and walkers though because they are grazed on open access land all year round so barely batted an eyelid at us coming through
> 
> There were some walkers ahead of us who didn't put their dogs onlead :nono: The dogs and the cows did just ignore each other but that's not the point, I always put mine onlead around livestock.


I had a bad experience with some cows once. I was walking through a field on a footpath and the cows were at the far end,my dog was on the lead.
Then they charged over,so I let my dog off and I ran across to the other side of the field where the ladder stile was.

All the while my poor dog was being chased round the field by the cows.
I called Stripe (the dog) over when I reached the stile and of course the cows followed,I stood to the side while Stripe jumped the stile,what I didn't know was there was a road on the other side of the stile,luckily there was nothing coming otherwise it would have hit Stripe.

I then climbed the stile with the cows round me trying to get to Stripe.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> I had a bad experience with some cows once. I was walking through a field on a footpath and the cows were at the far end,my dog was on the lead.
> Then they charged over,so I let my dog off and I ran across to the other side of the field where the ladder stile was.
> 
> All the while my poor dog was being chased round the field by the cows.
> ...


 I can understand why you wouldn't be too keen, that sounds very frightening.
Cattle can be very dangerous and I have heard some horror stories involving dogs and dog walkers before.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I can understand why you wouldn't be too keen, that sounds very frightening.
> Cattle can be very dangerous and I have heard some horror stories involving dogs and dog walkers before.


This was about 13 years ago,Iv'e not been able to walk through a field of cows since,and if there were no other choice I now turn back on a walk.

I have never been as scared before or since.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been cornered by cows with calves. The farmer had directed me and my friend through the field as well, saying that the cows would be fine. They weren't. They backed us up against a ditch and then just seemed to lose their nerve and ran across in front of us instead of pushing us further into the ditch. It probablt wasn't actually dangerous, they were probably just curious but they did have calves and we thought we were goners. It was one of the scariest things I've ever experienced!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> This was about 13 years ago,Iv'e not been able to walk through a field of cows since,and if there were no other choice I now turn back on a walk.
> 
> I have never been as scared before or since.


Poor you 

Having grown up around cattle I think I am pretty clued up on how to act around them and respond to their actions, but I have to confess to having felt a bit unnerved on a couple of occasions when I've had the dogs with me.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> I've been cornered by cows with calves. The farmer had directed me and my friend through the field as well, saying that the cows would be fine. They weren't. They backed us up against a ditch and then just seemed to lose their nerve and ran across in front of us instead of pushing us further into the ditch. It probablt wasn't actually dangerous, they were probably just curious but they did have calves and we thought we were goners. It was one of the scariest things I've ever experienced!


Poor you too  It probably was just curiosity but a herd of large animals surrounding you is pretty daunting whatever their intentions, especially cows with calves, any mother animal with their babies need to be treated with respect.

I can usually tell when a shooo and wave of the arms will send them in the opposite direction, but there are certain times when you definitely wouldn't want to do this as it could well have the opposite effect


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> *(I really need to learn how to narrow them down a bit more!)
> *


*
Seriously, don't ever do this!! I love looking through your photo's! They are fantastic and so full of character!

Thank you for sharing them *


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Seriously, don't ever do this!! I love looking through your photo's! They are fantastic and so full of character!
> 
> Thank you for sharing them


Aw Thank you  I always feel a bit bad about posting so many, thinking you must all be thinking "oh God, not more pickle pictures "

But then again I suppose you don't have to look 

Thank you for your comment


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I like seeing all the photos - thinking to myself "must try that walk next time I'm down" or "must tell my sister that looks like a nice place to take tyton"


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous pics. Love the dog on a log   

Be thankful you weren't walking past the ancient machinery with my dad who would be trying to find the owner, so he could add it to his collection of rusty stuff all while giving you a history and anecdotes of it's use.

Such a lovely looking walk and the pickles look like they enjoyed it very much.

I have a little question how many weeks in an IOW year?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Gorgeous pics. Love the dog on a log
> 
> Be thankful you weren't walking past the ancient machinery with my dad who would be trying to find the owner, so he could add it to his collection of rusty stuff all while giving you a history and anecdotes of it's use.
> 
> ...


Oops, well clearly there are 51 weeks in an IOW year, why how many do you have?!!

Glad you appreciated the dog on a log picture, I thought of you! My two don't seem to be such willing 'log dogs' as Tinker though :lol:

I had to drag hubby away from that yard, he wanted to find out where the owner was to ask if any of it was available to purchase.... not exactly sure where he was planning on putting a steam engine (or whatever it was!) though  :lol:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lovely pictures, I love the looking down on where we have been ones and the pickles running ones.

I too am scared of cows, if hubby is with me he takes the dog so I can run if need be  otherwise I have to judge my feelings of bravery adn leg it through or turn round and detour.

I used to be fine with them, used to play in a field of them near my friends when I was little, hubby works for a farmer with sheep and cows, and when we lived on the farm I was chased by a group with a bull just as I had pulled my self together thinking it'll be ok  Then another time we walking the dog through the field behind ours and they started bothering us, really not taking any amount of shooing away, hubby even took his belt off and was swiping them round the snout (bull and rings stylee) and they didn't even back off an inch.

Strangely I can go into the fields and feed them if need be although I wasn't happy hanging out with a lone cherolet bull on Christmas day while hubby stayed snug in the tractor  the things you do for love :thumbdown:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Lovely pictures, I love the looking down on where we have been ones and the pickles running ones.
> 
> I too am scared of cows, if hubby is with me he takes the dog so I can run if need be  otherwise I have to judge my feelings of bravery adn leg it through or turn round and detour.
> 
> ...


Aww you should have snuggled into it's nice warm coat, that'd have warmed you up :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 3 - 19th January*

Haven't broken my resolution yet! 3 weeks in and still going strong! 
Hubby's gone away today so we had to go exploring on our own, had a bit of difficulty deciding where to go as a lot of the minor roads are a bit slippy at the mo so I though it best to keep Cynthia (my car) on the main roads if at all poss!

Anyway, here are the pics of our latest exploration...

Heading off through the first field:










Lily looking at the Isle of 'white'!










Into the next field and back on lead for a bit










Because it was home to these guys!










We had to go down quite a steep hill and as many of you know, the Pickles are a bit naughty on their leads.... we went hurtling down the hill, I actually did a bit of skiing with them dragging me!! But then we got to the bottom... and a big snow drift!!! Yes I did end up on my @rse in the snow!! But it was fun!

We then came out of the field and onto a track, where snow was replaced with mud! Ahh glorious mud, how we've missed you!!










The Pickles went off piste and discovered the snow was a bit deep!










Lily making some yellow snow!










Then we found a really pretty little glade, with a rope swing to play with...










Some sticks to chew...










and some holes to shove our heads in!










Then we found this:










Back on to the track










and some stealth moves from the master!










Then we burst out into another open field with lots of snow!










My handsome boy










and my loopy loon!










Bit of hedge investigating










and then some bench posing!

"It's a bit cold and windy up here mum!"










"Ah, it's not so bad if we face this way!"










Bit of snow zooming










Then we had to cross a road and I was gobsmacked at how fast some idiots were driving in todays conditions. Luckily we didn't have to walk along the road, just straight across and then over/through a stile

A very dog friendly stile with a little lifty uppy thing to let them through










Looking across to the downs we normally walk on:










Not sure what this is??










This looks like a good place for zooming!
































































Lily admiring the view










Branston admiring the view in a different direction










Lily being a pointer!










and enjoying some unspoilt snow










I seem to have a lot more pics of Lily than Branston today, she was sticking close to me where as he was zooming around in his own little world all over the place!!



















Heading back towards the car now



















"Come on mum, my ears are cold!"










and the last stretch back to Cynthia!










It was a really nice walk, apart from the one field with sheep in and the road to cross they were offlead the whole time, we only saw one other walker - well a family heading up onto the downs with a sledge! We did a circular route, which took us about an hour and 20 minutes so I think this one could well become one of our regular walks. It'll be interesting to see how different it looks when not covered in snow!

Thanks for looking again...

3 down.... 49 to go!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

No Poo???

Surely this is some kind of miracle


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure the snow was actually that deep - Lily only has short legs 
Looks like another great walk discovered :thumbup:
I was looking across to the Isle today and yesterday and it was strange to look over and see great blankets of white


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

ballybee said:


> No Poo???
> 
> Surely this is some kind of miracle


I know 

That's two days in a row now :thumbup:

In fact I have now decided that this is my number one favourite thing about snow!!



Fleur said:


> Not sure the snow was actually that deep - Lily only has short legs
> Looks like another great walk discovered :thumbup:
> I was looking across to the Isle today and yesterday and it was strange to look over and see great blankets of white


Fair point about the legs 

It's all melting now, it was strange up on the downs today - if we looked North, East or West it was white, but if we looked South, it was all green!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a wonderful adventure for you and your pickles  Some beautiful views of the island. 

I love lily's stealth moves and they lovely proud pic of Branston. I did a little tushboganning this morning and i can't blame Tink she was offlead and not underfoot at the time


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Looks like a wonderful adventure for you and your pickles  Some beautiful views of the island.
> 
> I love lily's stealth moves and they lovely proud pic of Branston. I did a little tushboganning this morning and i can't blame Tink she was offlead and not underfoot at the time


It was lovely, views in all directions, bit grey today though so will definitely have to go back on a clear day 

No walk would be complete without some stealth moves :lol:

I quite enjoyed my tushboganning (love that by the way!) today, I had my waterproof trousers on so stayed warm and dry


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Brilliant :thumbup:

Lilly looks fabulous in her fur trimmed coat. :001_wub:
Absolutely love the pickles adventures and they wouldn't be the same without a toilet picture 

I nearly did some tushbogganing yesterday, but did a little trot down the hill instead,


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Brilliant :thumbup:
> 
> Lilly looks fabulous in her fur trimmed coat. :001_wub:
> Absolutely love the pickles adventures and they wouldn't be the same without a toilet picture
> ...


Thank you! Gotta have a toilet picture 

Lily's coat was a very kind gift from metaldog last year, but this is first time she's needed to wear it. It fits her perfectly, which is amazing really considering what bizarre shape she is! I love the fact that it keeps her tummy clean and dry too 

believe me you wouldn't have been able to save your fall with a little trot if you'd been attached to the pickles :lol:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Thank you! Gotta have a toilet picture
> 
> Lily's coat was a very kind gift from metaldog last year, but this is first time she's needed to wear it. It fits her perfectly, which is amazing really considering what bizarre shape she is! I love the fact that it keeps her tummy clean and dry too
> 
> believe me you wouldn't have been able to save your fall with a little trot if you'd been attached to the pickles :lol:


Thing is, I wasn't attached to any dog  I did stand there for a moment contemplating just getting on my bum and sliding down.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 4 - 26th Jan 2013*

The snow has all gone, the sun is shining, the sky is blue and the temperature has reached the tropical heights of 8 degrees! So a perfect day for our next exploration!

Looked at the map and decided to explore St Georges downs, which are pretty central on our little Isle.

Time for the pics.....

Parked the car in a layby and headed off through the first field, there was a byway running parallel to the footpath here, seemed a bit odd, but great really as I'd much rather take the footpath than the byway and avoid any meetings with bikes or horses










Over a stile and into a green field. This is Branston being a good boy and recalling away from temptation.... Lily being a bad girl and NOT recalling from temptation!










Hubby removing said 'temptation' from the footpath and out of sight/reach!










Heading up to the top, this is open access land here so you are free to roam










"Come on dad, hurry up!"










Little refreshment stop










SNOW!! We do still have a little bit!!










Stop for a breather at the top, in the distance you can see the downs we walked in week 2 (the cows)










Off of the top and down a little track










Again we're avoiding the byway by taking a little detour on some footpaths, through one field










Then another field










and another field!










up a little path










then back out onto the byway










then came the major downside to this walk... we had to walk right through the middle of a golf course! and being a nice sunny Saturday it was very busy with golfers. Despite the fact that we had the dogs on lead and that we stuck to the footpath, which is clearly signed through the golf course, and the fact that we waited to let golfers take their shots (do you take shots in golf?!!) we STILL got loads of filthy looks as if we were scum of the earth for disrupting their precious game!

Golf's just a way to ruin a good walk if you ask me!! Oh and keep me in business seeing as I treat so many golfers with bad backs!!!!

Anyway, back on topic, for obvious reasons not many photos of us scurrying across the golf course, just this one:










Thankfully soon off the golf course and into a little woods










Then through some mud










Then back onto the downs and open access land again..... Yay!!










We love to run!!





































an undignified wash in a puddle!










Argghh let me go!! Run away!!!










GRRRRRRRR that was YOUR fault!!










and after a wash and with all this water and open space, there is only one thing for it........ ZOOOOOOOOOOOOMIES!!






















































































































Sorry, I got a bit carried away with the photo's but I do like a good zoom!!

Now that we've got that out of our systems it's time to head back down to the car.

The downs in the back ground in this pic are ones we have done, the first lump with the chalky bit is Arreton downs, which we did in week 2 (the cows!) , then the next lump is Brading down, which is where we walked in week 3 (in the snow) and the furthest away lump is Culver down, which is the downs that I walk on regularly and have bored you to death with pics (looking over the cliff edge and landslip!)










You can see them slightly better in this pic, and this is us heading back down through the green field (with hidden temptation) and back to the car










All in all we were out for 2 and half hours and the vast majority of the walk was brilliant. I've had another look at the map and think we could do a slightly shorter walk which avoids the golf course so definitely a contender to become a regular walk

Thanks again for looking

4 down 48 to go...............


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks a great walk as usual! The Pickles are very lucky having so much choice  Can't wait for next weeks episode!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

You have triggered my 'wide open space' jealousy again....what a fab walk .







Satisfied now FRM? . Hope you are all so tired that it keeps bedlam from your back door .


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Satisfied now FRM? . Hope you are all so tired that it keeps bedlam from your back door .


*snigger*

What I was going to say was...  At the temptation! There wouldn't be much left to remove if my two got their noses on that! Blergh.

And I love the zoomies pictures - Go Pickles Go!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You have triggered my 'wide open space' jealousy again....what a fab walk .
> 
> Satisfied now FRM? . Hope you are all so tired that it keeps bedlam from your back door .


Thank you 

Nobody wants bedlam at their back door afterall :ciappa:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Thank you
> 
> Nobody wants bedlam at their back door afterall :ciappa:


Not at my age :sosp:. Have you seen what your smiley is doing.....:yesnod:.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> *snigger*
> 
> What I was going to say was...  At the temptation! There wouldn't be much left to remove if my two got their noses on that! Blergh.
> 
> And I love the zoomies pictures - Go Pickles Go!


I was actually in total shock that Branston recalled away from it, it was a first! :thumbup: I'm guessing it can't have tasted that great!

It wasn't in two pieces when they first found it, that came about from a rather gruesome tug of war before we realised what they had  Horrible sort of ripping sound......... sorry, possibly too much information for some people


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the pic of Lily on the snow and the one of Branston charging through the water, splashing with his ears up.

Sorry i didn't even see this after I got back last night.

Looks liek it'll eb a great regular walk, with a diversion aroung the grumpy golfers 

I'm too polite to mention your backdoor issues :lol: :lol:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I love your virtual walks with The Pickles  Sooooo much fun


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> I love the pic of Lily on the snow and the one of Branston charging through the water, splashing with his ears up.
> 
> Sorry i didn't even see this after I got back last night.
> 
> ...


Thank you  There's something about a little bit of water on the ground that turns the Pickles into two zoomie loonies, I love it though, could watch them charging around like that all day long 

I think I will definitely go up there again this week and check out the 'golf course avoidance path' and see what it's like.

The less said about my back door issues the better :lol:
(anyone reading this thread who hasn't read the other one is going to be wondering what on earth we're all on about :sosp: )


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> I love your virtual walks with The Pickles  Sooooo much fun


Thank you  The real life walks are pretty fun too!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Would you like to borrow Pen? She brings temptations back and is SO happy if you take it off her.. 

Lovely walk


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> Would you like to borrow Pen? She brings temptations back and is SO happy if you take it off her..
> 
> Lovely walk


Can't I just have a dog that ignores all disgusting things and leaves them where they are? Without feeling the need to eat it, play with it, roll in it, or bring it back to you?
Does that dog exist??


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Can't I just have a dog that ignores all disgusting things and leaves them where they are? Without feeling the need to eat it, play with it, roll in it, or bring it back to you?
> Does that dog exist??


Yup - my failure of a gundog - Louie :lol:

I asked him to fetch back a rabbit that he had to put out of it's misery (mixi) which I couldn't get too. He put it out alright but refused to bring it. 

No he's alright lol mine tend to ignore most things, Pen's only brought me a young pheasant back once..

Mine don't roll, eat or play with it..


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> Yup - my failure of a gundog - Louie :lol:
> 
> I asked him to fetch back a rabbit that he had to put out of it's misery (mixi) which I couldn't get too. He put it out alright but refused to bring it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, not sure I'm talking to you anymore


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely photos of some truly great walks! (minus the livestock bits!)

It is a great idea for a new years resolution too and it is nice to see you gave yourself one week off from it


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Hmm, not sure I'm talking to you anymore


 :ciappa:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Fab pics again. Loving all the new walks.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely photos and looks like a nice walk.

Sorry you came across grumpy golfers! I come from a big family of golfers (although Im of a similar opinion to you in that its a good walk spoiled) and their local golf club also has a public right of way through it but Im sure my Dad, sis, cousins and uncles wouldnt have been grumpy to you ! I can see how some golfers would be grumpy and self-righteous (this is "our" course type attitude), hopefully you will come across some nicer ones next time!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 5 - 2nd Feb 2013*

What a beautiful day! I hope it's been as lovely with all of you, we've had wall to wall blue sky and sunshine all day, the perfect weather for our next resloution exploration walk!

Hubby had to work today but my brother is down this weekend staying at my parents so I met up with my dad, my bro, my SIL, my nephew and my niece.... and of course the Pickle's cousin Nelly dog for a lovely walk on Chillerton down....

setting off up the first track










Some fairly standard stealth moves from the master



















Branston and Nell decided to charge her! She is under there somewhere!










3 bums










off the track and out on to the open downland (sorry if this causes feelings of jealousy Dogless!!)










Just stretching our legs, we'll be back in a bit!










Watch out for the buzzard!!!










close up of the same pic (apologies for quality but trying to show buzzard!)










The 3 amigos just spreading themselves out!










Branston surveying his Kingdom!










Time for some more RUNNING!!!










I've got a stick










A stick?










Oh, can I have it?










Don't want it anyway! can I just say.... how amazingly handsome is my boy?!










This was an attempt at all 3 of them sitting nicely on the ridge together looking at the camera........ as you can see, it was a huge success!!!










How far we going today mum?










bit more running










compulsory pee shot!!










Gorgeous girl Nell










Admiring the view, looking out to the south west coast of the island. Wouldn't mind living down there!










Not a bad shot of the 3 of them!










Then we came out onto a little track, don't think we have to worry to much about traffic up here!










Just missed a weasel! Luckily for the weasel (and Branston's nose) there was no way through the fence!!










Just pootling along the track










Then a bad thing happened... BANG!!! Poor little Lily hurtling back to her mummy because of the nasty noise










getting brave again and heading down to a farm (farm buildings have been converted into holiday cottages if anyone fancies it!)










Then back across a field and back on the downs



















Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!










Come on then!!










A sedentary stroll (after flushing out 2 pheasants and a partridge!)










A quick refreshment break










and then back across the field to the cars










It was a beautiful walk, we only met one other walker and that was on the track back to the car. It wasn't particularly long although it took us about 2 hours because a lot of the time we were going at the pace of a 2 year old boy!!! My dad pointed out a few other paths leading off that could make the walk longer though, so I will definitely go exploring up there again.

We had one :yikes: moment (there's always one) when Branston ran straight across a cattle grid :yikes: Him and Nell were up ahead and it was one of those moments when you realised what was about to happen, just too late, both me and my brother did the kind of slow motion "Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!" as we watched Nell dive to the side and run around the grid and Branston go straight across the top of it!!!! Quite how he didn't break all or any of his legs I don't know, but thank goodness he was fine. Lesson learnt to be aware that Branston doesn't understand cattle grids!

Thanks for looking again, 5 down 47 to go


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like a fantastic walk! 


I too had a great walk but we walk there all the time so didn't warrant my camera, the only difference was that my OH joined me and everything was good!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Another lovely walk. :thumbup:

I am quite in love with Hansome Branston. :001_wub:

Hugo and Oscar also have no sense when it comes to cattle grids and have given me a heart attack or two between them.  Nutjob Hugo tried to jump it and landed halfway across - how he didn't break all his legs I'll never know.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah, lovely pictures! What a lovely day!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I know lots of other members on here feel the same, but I have to say I have such a soft spot for these two. Branston is just so incredibly handsome, and well Lilly :001_wub: with her little legs and stealth moves, who could resist stealing her given half the chance? 

You post so many fantastic photos, with lovely stories to go with them, that I really feel as though I know these two 

Come visit the South east coast sometime!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful day for exploring. The pickles, featuring Nell, look like they had a lovely time


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

It not just Dogless that is jealous of all the open spaces.:drool:

Great pictures once again,and great weather.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Great photo's, i didn't realise how big Branston is  I love the one of Lily laying down in the mud, mucky pup :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SLB said:


> Looks like a fantastic walk!
> 
> I too had a great walk but we walk there all the time so didn't warrant my camera, the only difference was that my OH joined me and everything was good!


Glad to hear you had a good walk too and with your OH too 



Werehorse said:


> Another lovely walk. :thumbup:
> 
> I am quite in love with Hansome Branston. :001_wub:
> 
> Hugo and Oscar also have no sense when it comes to cattle grids and have given me a heart attack or two between them.  Nutjob Hugo tried to jump it and landed halfway across - how he didn't break all his legs I'll never know.


It's not just me then.. he is absolutely gorgeous isn't he!! We obviously have very similar taste with our monochrome collieish boys  
Branston and Hugo are obviously not just similar in looks then but also inthe way they deal with cattle grids :yikes: :lol:



Izzysmummy said:


> Ah, lovely pictures! What a lovely day!


Thank you  I hopeyou had blue sky adnsunshine up your way too. If so, make sure you keep it there for 2 weeks time when we come up!!



Alice Childress said:


> I know lots of other members on here feel the same, but I have to say I have such a soft spot for these two. Branston is just so incredibly handsome, and well Lilly :001_wub: with her little legs and stealth moves, who could resist stealing her given half the chance?
> 
> You post so many fantastic photos, with lovely stories to go with them, that I really feel as though I know these two
> 
> Come visit the South east coast sometime!


Aww, thank you that's a lovely thing to say. I'm sure if you met them in real life you might be slightly horrified and the wonderful picture you have painted in your mind of them may be slightly tainted :lol:



moonviolet said:


> What a beautiful day for exploring. The pickles, featuring Nell, look like they had a lovely time


Thank you, it was such a nice day. Not even a single moan from the kids either :thumbup:



cravensmum said:


> It not just Dogless that is jealous of all the open spaces.:drool:
> 
> Great pictures once again,and great weather.


Really? I don't know why but I imagine you surrounded by wide open spaces  One thing I know you are both jealous about the IOW though.......... No deer :thumbup:



Pointermum said:


> Great photo's, i didn't realise how big Branston is  I love the one of Lily laying down in the mud, mucky pup :lol:


Thank you, everyone is surprised how big both the Pickles are but especially Branston! I don't know why they come across on here as smaller than they are but I guess seeing them against Nell (who is a pretty average sized lab) shows their true size. Branston is taller than Nell but not as solid. Lily is solid but not as tall :lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Really? I don't know why but I imagine you surrounded by wide open spaces  One thing I know you are both jealous about the IOW though.......... No deer :thumbup:


No open spaces here,we have a few fields but nothing like you have.

Plenty of forests though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> No open spaces here,we have a few fields but nothing like you have.
> 
> Plenty of forests though.


This is us ^^^^ I crave open spaces like you wouldn't believe!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

FRM - don't tell fibs :incazzato::incazzato:. You are not sorry at all if those beautiful photos cause me open space jealousy :hand::hand:. I can see you gloating from here :ihih::ihih:.

Gorgeous weather, stunning place to walk and fabulous dogs.....


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Aww, thank you that's a lovely thing to say. I'm sure if you met them in real life you might be slightly horrified and the wonderful picture you have painted in your mind of them may be slightly tainted :lol:


Scandle! Lies! I don't believe a word of it. I am sure they are perfect


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

That walk looks lovely - the more walks you post the more resolute I am that when the weather warms up me and the 3 monsters will be coming over


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Another lovely looking walk...!
We went to go on a "new" walk today... I've done it before but never with Jax... But there was nowhere to park...


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> FRM - don't tell fibs :incazzato::incazzato:. You are not sorry at all if those beautiful photos cause me open space jealousy :hand::hand:. I can see you gloating from here :ihih::ihih:.
> 
> Gorgeous weather, stunning place to walk and fabulous dogs.....


Me??? Fibs???









Gloating?? Never :hand:



Fleur said:


> That walk looks lovely - the more walks you post the more resolute I am that when the weather warms up me and the 3 monsters will be coming over


Yay!! I WILL hold you to this you know :yesnod:



Squeeze said:


> Another lovely looking walk...!
> We went to go on a "new" walk today... I've done it before but never with Jax... But there was nowhere to park...


Oh that's a shame  Parking can be a problem here too, I often see fotpaths sign posted off of the road and it looks like they're leading to really nice walks but there is nowhere to park safely on the road.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Only just caught up with this thread! Kept meaning to but your thread with the handsome squirrel and Nell's poorly foot prompted me to have a read 
Some beautiful walks so far, your Fred Dibnah-wannabe husband made me smile, my dad is very much the same way inclined!


foxyrockmeister said:


> Then a bad thing happened... BANG!!! Poor little Lily hurtling back to her mummy because of the nasty noise


Oh bless, this is a very familiar sight for me too!  Hope she quickly regained her confidence.
Lily's a funny wee girl, I'd not noticed before but that's a very Lab-like tail she's got! And Branston is such a handsome young man


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thorne said:


> Only just caught up with this thread! Kept meaning to but your thread with the handsome squirrel and Nell's poorly foot prompted me to have a read
> Some beautiful walks so far, your Fred Dibnah-wannabe husband made me smile, my dad is very much the same way inclined!
> 
> Oh bless, this is a very familiar sight for me too!  Hope she quickly regained her confidence.
> Lily's a funny wee girl, I'd not noticed before but that's a very Lab-like tail she's got! And Branston is such a handsome young man


It's sad isn't it  She is getting better and gets her confidence back pretty quickly now if there is only 1 or 2 bangs. At least she runs back to me for reassurance now rather than bolting off.

Lily's tail is massive!! It's quite thick and rudder like, like a lab but it's actually quite a bit longer than Nell's tail and also has about a 2 inch long twizzle of hair on the end of it! If she stands with her tail down it touches the ground but obviously this is partly due to having a long tail and partly due to having short legs :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 6 - 10th Feb*

Well, what a change in the weather from last week! It has been chucking it down with rain all day with a cold howling wind to top it off too! We decided to do a low level walk in the hope that it might be a bit sheltered.

So we donned our waterproofs and headed over to the West Wight to do a circular walk around the River Yar estuary from Yarmouth to Freshwater. Most of which is a long a dismantled railway.

Apologies for the quality of the pictures, it was a tad wet!!

First down this little path from the marina carpark










Onto the old Railway










Recalling back after getting a bit too close to the people up ahead!










Looking across the estuary to the marina










Bit wet!










Just returning from a bit of ditch paddling in a very flooded ditch



















Bit of info about the estuary, don't think we'll hang around looking for wildlife today though

The red dotted line is basically the walk we did










Although we did see this chap










Gotta have a paddle





































Back onto the track










Nice weather for ducks!










Then it was out onto a little lane to cross the bridge over the river to head back down the other side of the estuary










Past a pretty church










Hubby being dragged down the path by Lily!










So this is what they do with all the black sheep of the family's!










Into a muddy field










When there's mud and there's open space there is only one thing for it.......
ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMIES!!










Some more black sheep sheltering from the weather










We then had to cross a very wet little bridge, which is clearly the ideal place to carry out some stealth manouvres!!




























Bit more track










Then another muddy field



















Looking back across the estuary from the other side










Then we popped out at a very nice looking farm shop and cafe, but guess who had come out without any money? 

Then into a little woods










Compulsory toilet pic!










Then we came back out onto the main road for a short walk back to the marina and the car. My God was it cold and windy along this stretch though.

A very bleak looking Marina










Almost back at the car










Just prior to this picture being taken we witnessed another walker ahead of us get completely engulfed in a tidal wave created by a 4x4 roaring through a flood on the road right next to the pavement!!!!!! The walker literally disappeared from sight under a massive wave of muddy water. I would not have been impressed. Having seen that we stood and waited until there was no traffic coming before running past the flooded bit :lol:

Thanks for looking again. It was a nice walk but considering what a vile day it was, the dismantled railway track was still a very busy route with loads of other dog walkers, runners and horses, so I dread to think what it's like on a nice day 

6 down....46 to go


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I bet the Pickles and their coats was drenched by the end of that


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Lots of muddy fields!  Weather looks dreadful, well done for going out regardless.  Love Lily's aqua stealth moves.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely pics despite the 'orrible weather. The pickles look like they had a fun time


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I bet the Pickles and their coats was drenched by the end of that


They were stil nice and dry under their coats :thumbup: but very wet heads, legs, tails and bellies. I hwoever, discovered that my coat and waterproof trousers aren't quite as waterproof as they once were :nonod:

We now have two coats, two pairs of waterproof trousers, two dog coats, two collars, two leads, and 2 pairs of gloves drip drying in the shower!



Werehorse said:


> Lots of muddy fields!  Weather looks dreadful, well done for going out regardless.  Love Lily's aqua stealth moves.


It was vile! I don't mind rain, I don't mind wind, I don't mind cold, but when all 3 come together? Yuk!! 
Still, we still had a nice time and it's made me appreciate my nice hot shower and the chicken that's currently roasting in the oven even more :drool:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Lovely pics despite the 'orrible weather. The pickles look like they had a fun time


Yep, it takes a bit more than a bit o' rain to stop the Pickles having fun


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> They were stil nice and dry under their coats :thumbup: but very wet heads, legs, tails and bellies. I hwoever, discovered that my coat and waterproof trousers aren't quite as waterproof as they once were :nonod:
> 
> We now have two coats, two pairs of waterproof trousers, two dog coats, two collars, two leads, and 2 pairs of gloves drip drying in the shower!


Well done for still managing to get the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You were a lot braver than me even with wellies and waterproofs my lot only got 30 minutes at the beach today 

I'm loving the fact that Lily does stealth moves even in a big puddle - she really does seem to have a screw or 2 loose


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Fleur said:


> You were a lot braver than me even with wellies and waterproofs my lot only got 30 minutes at the beach today
> 
> I'm loving the fact that Lily does stealth moves even in a big puddle - *she really does seem to have a screw or 2 loose *


Who? Lily?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

ooooh Roll on June!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> ooooh Roll on June!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Yay! 

By the time June comes round there'll be another 20 odd walks on this thread :thumbup: (assuming I don't break my resolution!) So if there are any that you particularly like the look of and want to do while you're here, just let me know and I'll give you directions 

ETA: The last picture on this walk is Yarmouth, where the ferry comes in (the dock is just to the left behind the orange lifeboat). This is the first road you will be driving down on the way to your cottage


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I sincerely hope that the weather is considerably better in June for you


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

my sister quite often does half this walk - Freshwater to Yarmouth then her OH meets them and gives them a lift home again. Don't think Tyton the newfie could manage the whole round trip but can do it as a one way walk.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I sincerely hope that the weather is considerably better in June for you


I am going on the assumption it won't be therefore anything better is a pleasant surprise :001_cool:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

speug said:


> my sister quite often does half this walk - Freshwater to Yarmouth then her OH meets them and gives them a lift home again. Don't think Tyton the newfie could manage the whole round trip but can do it as a one way walk.


It was a lovely walk, but a bit too busy for my liking, I couldn't believe how many people we met even on a vile day like today 
I suspect your sister probably does the route to the west of the estuary along the dismantled railway (the first half of our walk in the opposite direction), rather than the second half of our walk through all the muddy fields :lol:


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I think you're right, she said something about an ex-railway. Because she has to walk Tyton on her own (OH can't manage much of a distance) she doesn't mind it being fairly busy from a safety point of view and also as Tyton has had leg problems in the past and can suddenly go lame it's better if there's a possibility of other dog walkers around to help if needed.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

brilliant brilliant photo's of your gorgeous two, and nell.

i always love seeing the pickles in action.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 8 - 24th Feb*

We missed a week last week due to being on our hols, but yesterday we resumed our resolution and discovered another new place to walk. Hubby was too busy getting stuff sorted for work so I had to take them on my own, so we decided to explore a new woods....

Couldn't believe how dry it was too, not sure if that is purely due to the 1 week of dry weather we've had or whether this woods has miraculously stayed like this all winter..... and if so, why have I only discovered it now??!!










Ahh, that's good there is some mud afterall










essential stealth moves - with camouflage!










recalling










found a little bridge










decided not to use it!










more stealth!










bit of hole investigating










out on to the main track










bit of log posing for Moonviolet!



















Then we popped out the other side of the woods and into some MUD!!!










Then into this field










The plan from here was to head through a farm yard and up onto these downs:










However, things did not go to plan 
We came out of the field onto the track that runs through a farm yard so I put the Pickles on their leads, then all of a sudden there is a massive outburst of barking from the farm yard. We couldn't even see the dogs but the noise immediately caused Branston to tense up, I probably tensed up too after recent events with him, which wouldn't have helped, and sure enough he went off on one, the flick switch and first he went for Lily and then when I let her go he went for me. Thankfully he only got my welly boot but he was so stressed out and wound up again that I decided that there was no way we were going any further down the track, so we turned back. As soon as we turned around he calmed down. I kept him on lead until he was completely calm, made him do a few sits and watches before letting him off and we headed back to the woods to take a different route.

As well as being a bit disheartened by the situation I was also gutted because I wanted to go and see what on earth this is!!










Anyway, back in the woods, happy and relaxed, they decided to explore some more holes



















Then we came across this, good job hubby wasn't with us or he would probably have started dismantling it and taking bits home!!










Bit more stealth!



















She's getting good at this!










out over a track










and found a little brook










this is called 'Deadman's Brook' thankfully we didn't find any dead men!!










Oooh what's this?










Let's go through!










and out the other side!










zooming in the woods










refreshment stop










It's a good job I adore this gorgeous boy










Found a very random well in the middle of the woods










Ooooh, what's down there?










Back out on the track










over a little bridge










found a giant pile of poo to roll in










Thankfully we went back via the brook to wash off the poo!



















then back through the woods to where we started










Just enough time for a few more stealth moves










Branston showing his usual level of disinterest in Lily's ambush!!










It was a really lovely woods and will definitely become one of our regular walks as it's only 10 minutes away from home!! It's going to be fab in the summer to have another shady place to go with a stream too (if we get a summer this year!)

Hopefully one day we will manage the stretch through the farm yard on to the downs but one step at a time

Thanks again for looking
Only 44 left to go now


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Great pic's yet again, i love the one of them with the water tunnel, i can imagine their excitement at getting to play in it :lol: Sorry to hear your having issues with Branston


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pictures again,sorry to hear about Branston,I hope you can get it sorted.

I was just thinking on our walk today how everything was drying out nicely.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Great pic's yet again, i love the one of them with the water tunnel, i can imagine their excitement at getting to play in it :lol: Sorry to hear your having issues with Branston





cravensmum said:


> Great pictures again,sorry to hear about Branston,I hope you can get it sorted.
> 
> I was just thinking on our walk today how everything was drying out nicely.


Thank you both 

I am having a few problems with Branston at the moment but am taking steps to hopefully getting through it. He's my boy and I love him to bits so we'll get there!

They were so funny with the little water tunnel, chasing each other through it :lol:

It's amazing what one week without rain can do isn't it :thumbup: Long may it last I say


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 9 - 2nd March*

Us again!!

Well, seeing as we live on an island with 62 miles of coastline I decided that it was about time we did a coastal walk for one of our resolution walks!! I tend to avoid a lot of the coast a lot of the time as it's so popular with everyone else, but I figured that a grey, cold Sunday in March probably wasn't going to be too bad.

So we headed to the south of the Island to explore a stretch of the coastal path...

We parked the car and headed across a little recreation field to the coastal path










Onto the path and straight down a slipway to investigate the sea










Bit of rock climbing










"Oooh it's cold I don't like it!!"










Along a very well maintained stretch of path to a little place called Steephill Cove (can't imagine why!!)










Then we had to head inland a bit to cut through the botanical gardens because the next stretch of coastal path was closed (because it's fallen into the sea!)










Playing silly beggars in the botanical gardens










Heading back towards the cliff tops



















"Oooer, it's a long way down!"










"A beach! A beach! Please can we? Pleeeeeeeease!!!"

What a place to live!










"I think I can get down to the beach this way!"
(this was not a sheer drop as it appears to be in this picture!)










"Yay! We're on the Beeeeeeeaaaaaaach!!!"










Just doing a bit of beach combing










destroying some stuff










Rock posing
"I'm not sure I like this mum"










"This is better!!"










The beach to ourselves










destroying some more stuff!










Playing 'Find it!' on the beach (Lily won!)










Just cooling the toes!










posing










Back up off the beach and found some fresh water to drink










through a little tunnel of trees










and back up onto the coastal path










Looking back at where we've been so far










My beautiful girl and handsome boy










Looking across to St Catherine's Lighthouse (the most southern point of the island) I even managed to capture it as it flashed!!










"I see another beach!" 
(again this is not as scary as it looks in this pic!)










Have to head back inland to go behind these houses (there used to be another house closer to the sea!)










Across a field










and down a path to the beach!










Going down some very steep steps.... "STEADY!!"










More beach fun! Another beach all to ourselves










"Let's go in!"










"Ahhh too cold!!!"










Having a little rest










Breathing in the sea air










Land slip, not sure I fancy sitting on that bench up there!










Searching for treasure










.............


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Back up the steep stairs 
"Come on Lily I did it, you can too!"










"I'm coming! It's difficult with my little legs!"










Lily with her beach treasure!!










Looks like there's another bit going to fall soon!










Found an incinerator?? (I'll know where to dispose of the evidence if hubby gets on my wick too much now!!!!)










Last stretch back to the car










Thanks for looking again!!

Only 43 left to go now


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Another fantastic walk, I'm scared of cliff paths though . No Lily-stealth today!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Loving this thread.

Keep them coming.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a lovely walk, very happy looking pickles


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fantastic pics! But how the hell have I missed this thread before??? I think I may need to take a leaf out of your book and go exploring myself. Bit more limited since I can't drive but tons of places I've never walked well within walking distance.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Another fantastic walk, I'm scared of cliff paths though . No Lily-stealth today!


But you run up mountains!! 
She only did one stealth move today right at the start of the walk and I wasn't quick enough to capture it on camera!



cravensmum said:


> Loving this thread.
> 
> Keep them coming.


Will do, there's still many weeks to come 



moonviolet said:


> Looks like a lovely walk, very happy looking pickles


It was lovely, I wouldn't want to do it in the summer though, it'd be heaving with grockles! They are a happy pair 



Sarah1983 said:


> Fantastic pics! But how the hell have I missed this thread before??? I think I may need to take a leaf out of your book and go exploring myself. Bit more limited since I can't drive but tons of places I've never walked well within walking distance.


I have no idea how you've missed it, I'm sure there are some who are sick of it!! It's been good exploring - some of the walks will become regular ones and others we will probably never do again but at least we've checked them out to see whether they're any good  Go on, get exploring!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 10 - 9th March*

Hello! It's that time of the week again!

Hubby is working today so I went for an exploratory walk with my mum and dad for a change, over 'their' side of the island! The sun was thinking about shining so we headed for the hills!

Up the first track, obligatory wee shot!










Lots of interesting smells










This is steeper than it looks!










Then it levelled out a bit as we got closer to the top



















Watching some crazy running people!










Just pottering about










"Are you sure I'm not allowed to go and play with the sheep?"










Recalling in a little woods










Found a hole to shove our heads in










Out on to a big track that forms part of the Tennyson trail on Brighstone down




























Then we veered off to make our walk a circular loop










Not that way Branston!










Then me and the olds stopped for a chocolate break while Lily destroyed a stick










and Branston dug a hole!










Then Lily decided that Branston's hole was more interesting than her stick!










"Let me at it!!"










Dig dig dig dig dig










dig dig dig dig










Right, enough digging, let's go!!










Into another little woods










and then out into a field










refreshment stop










and Zooooooooooooooooooooom!!










Lovely wide open space and no sheep










more holes to investigate










heading back down hill again now










stealth Lily










AMBUSH!!










Nice big muddy puddle to paddle in!










Big buzzard circling overhead










Zoomies through the woods










passed a barn and it's residents










Down the track, the final stretch










Walking ahead with my mum










and back to the car parked at the bottom










Another lovely walk, it took about 2 hours and they were off lead the whole time so my kind of walk! I'm sure at certain times there would be sheep in some of the fields we went through but I guess it's just luck as to which fields they're in when you go up there.

Thanks again for looking.............. 42 left now


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great photo's again.

Open spaces,secure fencing,not jealous at all.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely, lovely....I'm not going to be predictable and do the jealous part, honest :frown2: .


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a great walk. Very happy pickles indeed. I do love the recalling in the woods pic


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Great photo's again.
> 
> Open spaces,secure fencing,not jealous at all.





Dogless said:


> Lovely, lovely....I'm not going to be predictable and do the jealous part, honest :frown2: .


I'm sorry to make you jealous 
But you know the answer............. holiday to the IOW 
Branston, Lily, Craven, Flint, Kilo and Rudi all out together in the wide open space........... can you imagine?  :lol:



moonviolet said:


> Looks like a great walk. Very happy pickles indeed. I do love the recalling in the woods pic


Thank you, it's a shame it's a bit blurry, but it's a nice happy picture 
Shame the recall wasn't quite so good a few minutes later when a pheasant was involved  :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I'm sorry to make you jealous
> But you know the answer............. holiday to the IOW
> Branston, Lily, Craven, Flint, Kilo and Rudi all out together in the wide open space........... can you imagine?  :lol:


I can  . Hubby was talking about moving there the other day out of the blue.....not sure the place would cope with the CHs and the Pickles if that were to happen .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I really think the advantage of being on a small island is the variety of beach, open country and forest walks - you get it all in one place 
I love the beach walks - but like you say only for wintery days otherwise there are far to many people about.

And I have an alternative motive for looking on this thread - trying to see which walk I fancy joining you on


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I can  . *Hubby was talking about moving there the other day out of the blue*.....not sure the place would cope with the CHs and the Pickles if that were to happen .


WHAT??!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:

DO IT!!!!! 



Fleur said:


> I really think the advantage of being on a small island is the variety of beach, open country and forest walks - you get it all in one place
> I love the beach walks - but like you say only for wintery days otherwise there are far to many people about.
> 
> And I have an alternative motive for looking on this thread - trying to see which walk I fancy joining you on


YAY!!!  Take your pick and let me know when you're on your way


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 11 - 17th March*

Us again!

Yesterday's resolution walk....

First of many muddy paths










onto a little concrete track










On lead to go through a farmyard and then back onto another muddy path!



















Passed a field where they are in the process of building an enormous solar farm










Another muddy path!










Into a not so muddy field










and then into a VERY muddy one!!










into the woods










found a little stream to paddle in!



















back onto the muddy path through the woods




























Another little stream to paddle in



















Found a hole to shove our heads in !!










Across another field



















Down a little country lane










across a huge field










recalling










"Come on mum, lets catch up with that other dog!"










The sun actually tried to come out briefly










Just milling about letting the other dog walkers get ahead of us










On we go!










Enormous pile of poo that Lily DIDN'T roll in!!!










Lily getting a little bit worried about some loud bangs










Over a bridge










and into another field










another track










Really started chucking it down with rain now










Recalling










Last picture before my battery died!!










We were out for 2hours 15mins. Quite a nice walk with variety of woods, paths, and fields. Just a couple of raods to cross and one little lane to walk along.

Soooo fed up with all the mud too, when is it going to dry up?

Thanks for looking again


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 12 - 24th March*

Well it's week 12.... surely that would mean we are at the end of March? Springtime?? Apparently not!!

Still, although it was only 1.5C here today, at least it was dry and we haven't got any of the snow currently covering most of the country at the moment!

I had to do our resolution walk on my own today as hubby was busy, so I'm afraid I cheated a bit.... Part of the walk I have done before but we did go and investigate an unknown area.

There are 4 small woods/copses right next to each other and they are all marked as open access on the map. Combley Great Wood is one of our regular haunts and we investigated Walkershill Copse in week 8, but we hadn't yet ventured into Hoglease Copse or Ramscroft Copse, so this was todays plan

So, off we go!

First of all we walked through the main track through Combley Great Wood










and Lily found this! Nice!










Luckily I knew that once we crossed the track into Walkershill Copse we would come across this:










So in she went for a wash! Unfortunately seeing as she had managed to get the fox poo all over her back, this water wasn't deep enough to wash it off, so muggins here had to plunge my hand into the icy cold water to wash her off properly!

Looking delighted after her bath!!










So then they both had a little play in the brook



















Then they found what they thought was a stick...










Turns out it was a root though, and still very much attached to a tree somewhere, so absolutely not going to give way!

Didn't stop them trying though!










They were so funny trying to pull it out of the ground, I was just about to video them but then a little mini Schnauzer appeared out of the undergrowth so I thought I'd better stop taking pics/videos and take control of my dogs!! Turns out the Schnauzer's owner was one of my patients (the IOW's a very small world) so we had a good natter before heading on our separate ways.

We came out of Walkershill Copse and onto the track










and from here we attempted to go into Hoglease Copse, which as mentioned earlier is clearly marked as open access and has tracks marked in it. However, it clearly isn't used very much, if at all, by walkers as the main 'track' looked like this










It was so overgrown it was really difficult to work out where the paths were. I was determined to continue though so we battled our way through










There were a couple of sections where the paths became a bit more clearer although you could tell that they hadn't been walked on recently as they were just covered in Ivy rather than mud!










The Pickles had great fun looning about though, there were obviously LOTS of very interesting smells!

I have to admit I found it all a bit creepy, I felt as though I was trespassing even though I had a map that clearly shows I was on a path on open access land. It was so overgrown and untrodden I kept having visions of someone appearing from behind a tree with a shotgun shouting "Gerroff my laaand!"

We did see some evidence of Spring though










and some holes to shove our heads in










We did manage a sort of circular route through the copse, but it was hard work and a bit eerie, so I was glad to pop back out onto the track










So then we tried our luck in Ramscroft Copse....

This looks more promising - mud and footprints!










"Oooh a waterslide!!"










"Is this where I slide down?"










We followed a very muddy little path through the woods and then it crossed the stream










"Come on mum, it's not that deep"










"I think this is the best way across mum"










It was too wide to jump across (especially with a dodgy knee and slippery ground) so I tentatively walked through as I couldn't see how deep it was and figured that there is probably a lot more water in the stream at the moment than there normally is!

Definitely a wellie walk but thankfully not too deep










Obviously we couldn't cross the stream without having a little play in it though!



















Branston's fluffy knickers!










Gorgeous Pickles, if only there was a way of getting them back to the car this clean!










Stealth moves in the woods










Squirrel alert!










"Ooh, this looks like fun, let's investigate!"










"How do we get back off here?"










"Like this!"










"Or we could go through and out the other side!"

Branston appears to have grown an extra tail!!










Back out onto the main track again - compulsory pee shot!










Hmm, definitely not looking so clean now!










Still massively cute though!










Just pootling along together without a care in the world










Then back into Great Combley Wood for the last leg back to the car



















2 and a half hours later and we get back to the car, which tells us that it is still only 1.5C !!!

Then I was a very mean mummy........ hosed them off in the freezing cold garden with some freezing cold water










But then they had a nice rub down with a fluffy towel and this is how Lily is now, next to me on the sofa!










We will definitely incorporate Ramscroft copse into our regular walks in future, but think I'll give Hoglease Copse a miss!

Thank you again for looking


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like you all had a fab time even in the creepy copse.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I quite like the look of the creepy wood but can see that it would be a bit weird and creepy, especially on your own in there!

Looks like you and the Pickles had fun!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the creepy copse .


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm soo jealous of all the little streams on your walks, none of the walks I do have them , makes summer walking a pain  not that it's going to be a problem at this rate of rubbish weather 


Great pics as always


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Looks like you all had a fab time even in the creepy copse.





Dogless said:


> I like the creepy copse .





Werehorse said:


> I quite like the look of the creepy wood but can see that it would be a bit weird and creepy, especially on your own in there!
> 
> Looks like you and the Pickles had fun!


Thank you 

I like the idea of the creepy copse, at least I knew I wasn't going to meet any other dog walkers, but it was really hard going through all the overgrown trees and brambles, dread to think what it would be like in Summer when there's more greenery!
I did think at one point if I were to fall in a bog or something (as you couldn't really tell what was underfoot) that there was no way anyone would ever find me!! I thought I'd lost the Pickles at one point, they're usually pretty easy to spot being black and white against the brown and green, but it was so dense I lost sight of them a few times.
But it was more the feeling that I shouldn't be there  Even though I had a map that said I could be. I'm just a bit odd like that :skep:



Pointermum said:


> I'm soo jealous of all the little streams on your walks, none of the walks I do have them , makes summer walking a pain  not that it's going to be a problem at this rate of rubbish weather
> 
> Great pics as always


Certainly plenty of water everywhere at the moment!! We do have some nice shady forest with streams and creeks in, which are great for summer walks. Although some of them do dry up completely in the summer ..... can't see that happening this year though!!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

They do make me laugh, real partners in crime your Pickles! Thanks for sharing again


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like a lovely walk! 

What a mean Mummy you are making them endure the hose!  Izzy went for a mud bath one morning last week and wasnt very happy that we gave her a bath and ruined her mud pack!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thorne said:


> They do make me laugh, real partners in crime your Pickles! Thanks for sharing again


They certainly are!!



Izzysmummy said:


> Looks like a lovely walk!
> 
> What a mean Mummy you are making them endure the hose!  Izzy went for a mud bath one morning last week and wasnt very happy that we gave her a bath and ruined her mud pack!


Thank you, I know I'm a meanie  Hubby tells me off I take them in for a warm shower or bath when they're really muddy cos he says I'll block the drain! So the hose it is


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

That looks great  all those things to explore on and over and under. I love places where few people go, means you are unlikely to bump into anyone and it does seen that they smell better to dogs, must be pure undiluted tracking rather than trampled mixed up confusion.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> That looks great  all those things to explore on and over and under. I love places where few people go, means you are unlikely to bump into anyone and it does seen that they smell better to dogs, must be pure undiluted tracking rather than trampled mixed up confusion.


Thank you! They certainly enjoyed it  They're like that if we go to the forest really early in the morning too before anyone else, lots of fresh smells


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 13 - 31st March*

I cheated 

We were away with friends in Bristol over the weekend and the Pickles went to stay with my mum and dad from Friday to Sunday.

My plan was to do their resolution walk on Easter Monday, but it didn't happen 

So, slapped wrist for me for breaking my resolution in week 13 :nonod:

BUT

The Pickles didn't break theirs though because they went and explored a new walk with my mum and dad on Sunday morning :thumbup:

This is the picture I received on my phone while we were driving home from Bristol:










:lol:

I will have to get my dad to let me know exactly where they went and go and check it out for myself


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Branston is HUGE!  It'll be like little and large when him and Hugo eventually meet up. :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Branston is HUGE!  It'll be like little and large when him and Hugo eventually meet up. :lol:


He is a bit of a beast!! 

Keep meaning to say that we are definitely going to be in Coniston from 22nd-29th November, we can't let that week pass without a MCC mash up!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 14 - 7th April*

Today we decided to visit the annual memorial ploughing match.... Yes, we are very rock and roll on the IOW!!

We wanted to take the dogs with us but thought it would be a good idea to take them for a good long walk beforehand to hopefully burn off some energy, so we had a look on the map and decided on a circular walk close by to where the ploughing match is held, in Atherfield on the South coast of the island.

Pics...

Heading down a little lane to start off with










out into a field










Lovely open, dry field, perfect for some RUNNING!!!



















Over a little bridge "Come on Bro!"



















Up a little grassy path










and out into another field. Branston kept waving his feet around in here, when we looked down we realised why.... lots of spiky little prickly plants.... ouchy on the paws!!










Not spiky enough to prevent stealth moves though!










Ahhh, nice muddy puddle to soothe our pads










One up one down....










and swap!!










Into another field










Someone's watching us through the hedge!










Heading on up onto Warren Hill










Recalling having gone a bit far ahead!










and again










Good dogs!!










Yet another field!!



















Caught in the act... rolling in sh1t!










Just milling about in a bog!










Over a rickety bridge










down another little path










and then out into this lovely huge open dry field










This looks like a good place for...










"Can we? Can we?"










ZOOMIES!!!!










More running










Out onto a little track, where we spotted our dream home... thought it might be a bit weird and stalkerish to take a picture though, but it was lovely!










Up a little path (compulsory pee shot!)










Not entirely sure what's going on here!










Looking across at where we've been










and across to the ploughing match where we're going










"Come on, let's gooooooooooooo!"










and then just a few pictures of the massively exciting ploughing match.... I hope it's not too much excitement for any of you!!





































All in all a lovely day out!

Thanks for looking again


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

What a lovely looking walk it looks like the pickles had a lovely time.
I was taken to a good few ploughing matches as a kid, was it being followed by a barn dance?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures FRM!

Looks like it was a gloriously sunny day with you too!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> What a lovely looking walk it looks like the pickles had a lovely time.
> I was taken to a good few ploughing matches as a kid, was it being followed by a barn dance?


Haha! I don't believe there was sadly 



Izzysmummy said:


> Lovely pictures FRM!
> 
> Looks like it was a gloriously sunny day with you too!


It was lovely, not quite as nice as yesterday when it reached the dizzy heights of 11.5 degrees... we didn't quite know what to do with ourselves, positively tropical


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

What a lovely walk! The Pickles must run miles with all those zoomies  Good to see Branston looking relaxed in his muzzle.

My dad is currently restoring a Fordson Power Major not too dissimilar to the Super Major Branston and Lily are posing next to. He's being a bit too quiet about what he plans to do with it but I'm yet to see a plough appear in the driveway!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thorne said:


> What a lovely walk! The Pickles must run miles with all those zoomies  Good to see Branston looking relaxed in his muzzle.
> 
> My dad is currently restoring a Fordson Power Major not too dissimilar to the Super Major Branston and Lily are posing next to. He's being a bit too quiet about what he plans to do with it but I'm yet to see a plough appear in the driveway!


The Pickles just run and run constantly, they must cover at least 10 times the distance I do - especially Branston!

I was so pleased with Branston, it was his first public outing in his muzzle and he did so well. We met the rest of my family at the ploughing match and my mum was so impressed at the difference in him already - my clever boy 
(It probably helped that he'd just done an hour and a half of zoomies though!!)

Ahh, the tractor in the picture belongs to a friend of ours who was competing, he has been lovingly restoring it for a few years now. He wasn't very pleased with his ploughing so far though - his exact words were "It looks like there's been a plane crash!"


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like a good walk and I'm very glad The Pickles behaved themselves at the ploughing match too.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Great walk I love your commentary. Very nice to see Branston looking so relaxed :thumbup:

I have never been to a ploughing match but there is one annually just up the road, i may have to go now


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Looks like a good walk and I'm very glad The Pickles behaved themselves at the ploughing match too.


Thank you, I was a proud Pickle chaperone!



GingerRogers said:


> Great walk I love your commentary. Very nice to see Branston looking so relaxed :thumbup:
> 
> I have never been to a ploughing match but there is one annually just up the road, i may have to go now


I have to say it's not the most enthralling spectator sport, but I'm sure there will be tea and cake so it might be worth a visit!!

I'm not exactly a huge fan of tractors, ploughs, or soil, but the heavy horses were beautiful


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

As ever, lovely!! Nice that Mr B has accepted his muzzle so well.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> As ever, lovely!! Nice that Mr B has accepted his muzzle so well.


Thank you  He had a few moments of pawing at his face, then he dragged it along the ground in the stubble field and came up looking like Worzel Gummidge!!
But on the whole he was a good calm boy


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 15 - 14th April*

The warmest day of the year so far was a very nice setting for week 15's resolution walk.

We headed over to the other side of the island to walk part of the Tennyson trail across Brook and Compton downs.

Apologies in advance for those of you who suffer from 'open space envy' this is going to be a tough one for you!

Heading up the first track










Time for a little play



















Nearing the top and admiring the view










A few of the local residents sheltering in a dip










Investigating some interesting smells










Running off ahead










Recalling back










And they're off again!










Waiting for us to catch up










Some stealth moves










and striding out










Lovely wide open space and beautiful view










Posing on a bench










Then there were some loud bangs and Lily got scared, so back onlead for a bit
"I don't like it mum"










Looking back to the South coast of the Island










Back offlead but still not particularly happy










But then we found a nice bomb crater to explore, which cheered her up a bit










"If I shove my head in this hole I can't hear the bangs"










Bit of education










"Oh no! A Golf course!!!"










We decided not to go through it so took a detour around it via this bridlepath










Looking across now to the North West coast of the Island, the Solent and the Mainland










Then heading down off the downs to do a circular loop back around










Quite a steep slope










Just right for some ZOOOOOMIES!!










Lily dropped behind for a nano second and THIS happened!! (sorry about the weird angle of the picture making her look even more of an odd shape than she is!) Yes, it is fox....










Pootling along the path in the sunshine



















"Mum, why's this field got chicken pox?"










Investigating the lumps and bumps!



















Action shot!










Investigating another big crater










Out into another field before heading back up on to the downs










Just a quick stop to shove our heads in a hole!










to be continued....


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Yep, we're going back up to the top!










Hubby decided it would be a good idea to run!










"Made it!"










A man and his dog at the top of a hill!










and then when I caught up we did a bit of posing (rocking the wind swept look)










"Mum, I want to get down now!"










The last stretch back down the hill to the car










Thanks for looking again, I think this is my favourite resolution walk so far


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Todays walk looks like a brilliant one - all that space away from roads and other people just perfect


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

That looks like a stunning walk, with just one down side COWS :yikes: rrr: oh and maybe fox poo :lol: I'm just a bit scared of walking in areas with them


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pictures once again.

That looked a great walk and I'm not a little bit jealous of the open spaces at all.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

You're quite right - it hasn't done either my open space or weather envy any good at all :nonod:. I'll forgive you as the photos are beautiful and you've made me smile, plus you and the Pickles seem to have had a lovely time .


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

lovely dogs glorious landscape wonderful weather.. it would be perfect, if only that Lily pickle could resist the fox poo.


I swear you can hear her sniggering like Mutley from the wacky races in that pic.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Monochrome on a trigpoint!  That's what we like to see.  Looks like a fabulous walk.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 16- 20th April*

What a beautiful day!

I've been busy in the garden all day, with a lot of help from the Pickles of course! So waited until this evening to do our resolution walk.

This is just a 10 minute drive from us, it's mainly tracks and bridleways so could possibly be quite busy at times but we didn't meet anyone at all this evening....

We were able to park just at the end of this byway, off we go!



















Pootling along down the track!










Then out into the open



















Bit of verge investigating










Around the corner and into another field










Then it was back on lead for a bit as we had to walk through the middle of a farm.

Through the farm and then down the track, before turning down the footpath on the right










Into another field!!










Lily recalling










Going off investigating together










My, what pert buttocks you have Lily!










This was a stealth move but I wasn't quite quick enough!










Just having a little rest in the shade










Recalling together










Then we found a little stream to play in




























Then we went across a little boardwalk










and out into a little field for some zoomies!



















Branston did a really squitty poo in this field, I bent down to pick it up and my camera fell out of my pocket.......... guess where it landed.......  oops!

Tiny beat of on lead again as we popped out on to a road, walked about 10 yards down the pavement and then back onto another bridlepath!










Through a stable yard










down the little gravel path between the paddocks










Looking across the fields to the Solent and England in the distance!










Out onto another track



















Climbed a pile of chalk










Investigated a ditch










Got muddy socks










and then trundled back down the final track and back to the car










About 1 hour 45 minutes in total, all off lead apart from the farm yard and the very short stretch of pavement.

All in all a very pleasant walk (apart from the camera meets poo incident!!!!)

Thanks again for looking 

16 down 36 to go!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Poo camera :blink::yikes::laugh: Yuck!!! 

Suppose it's a small consolation for me as I'm suffering from open space and weather envy yet again!!! Looks like yet another lovely walk. Think I'll dust off my oars and be right round. May take a while....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love your pics & stories of the pickles days out - fantastic! 

Glad you all had a lovely day


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Another lovely walk , shame about the poo camera, but the pickles look like they had a nice time.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I never realised how close the IOW is to the mainland... I thought it was like a day's ferry ride away  

Lovely pics looks a brilliant walk  Shame about the poo camera though :frown2:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I never realised how close the IOW is to the mainland... I thought it was like a day's ferry ride away
> 
> Lovely pics looks a brilliant walk  Shame about the poo camera though :frown2:


10 minutes on the hovercraft!

Between 35 and 55 minutes on the car ferries depending on which route you take


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I knew it wasnt far but not realised it was that close, I have been to Portsmouth and don't remember seeing the IOW 

Lovely walk and lovely pictures.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> I knew it wasnt far but not realised it was that close, I have been to Portsmouth and don't remember seeing the IOW
> 
> Lovely walk and lovely pictures.


Unless it was a foggy day you would definitely have been able to see us from Portsmouth


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Unless it was a foggy day you would definitely have been able to see us from Portsmouth


Perhaps I am blind :w00t: or was just too excited as it would haev been for ferry stuff to france


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Perhaps I am blind :w00t: or was just too excited as it would haev been for ferry stuff to france


You went on a ferry from Portsmouth to France and you didn't see the Isle of Wight?! You would have had to go round us!! Did you have your eyes closed?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> You went on a ferry from Portsmouth to France and you didn't see the Isle of Wight?! You would have had to go round us!! Did you have your eyes closed?


Ok I will rephrase it 'I dont remember seeing the IOW' but I forget stuff and am very unobservant


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Ok I will rephrase it 'I dont remember seeing the IOW' but I forget stuff and am very unobservant


Fair enough! Next time you'll know to look out for us and wave


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Fair enough! Next time you'll know to look out for us and wave


I will, I will, actually not sure there will be a next time, the crossing was crap and not really cheap and it was cheaper to fly and hire a car. Will wave when we pass over you instead. Actually see I must have seem you then as well I love looking out the window!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 17 - 28th April*

Week 17 and we headed to Bowcombe down, pretty much in the middle of our Isle. I know the area quite well as it is where I used to ride a lot so have been down a few of these bridlepaths before on horseback but not with the Pickles and not down some of the footpaths. Also it was a bout 100 years ago I last rode up here so a lot had changed....

Heading up the first track










Tramping about in the wild garlic










No vampires on us tonight!










Out on to the top and Lily comes running back to us as a bird scarer (or a 'Lily scarer' as we like to call them) goes off just the other side of the hedge










Lovely dry tracks all the way, one big muddy puddle, plenty of room to walk around it......... but .......... no..........










So many paths to choose from










Think we'll take this one










Looking back at the view to the South










At the top with a view to the North










Investigating (read getting stuck in) the undergrowth










Onto another track










Then down onto a grassy path, Branston recalling like a good boy, Lily NOT recalling..










and the reason Lily didn't recall??

THIS!!!!










Across a field










Through a not particularly dog friendly stile and then into a field owned by a farmer who clearly doesn't like the fact that there is a public footpath running through it! Ploughed right to the hedge but luckily dry and no crops at the moment.










Paths in every direction!










Branston returning from the wrong path










Lily taking the correct path










Investigating a hole










Out into a lovely sheltered grassy area, if only we'd brought a picnic!



















Zoomies in the woods










Lily checking out the work of the lumberjacks










Then we reached a gate, the footpath actually runs through this field...










Even us being at the gate was upsetting these little guys and their mums










So even though it is the public footpath we decided that is wouldn't be a good idea to take the Pickles (even on lead) through the ewes and their lambs. Instead we made the executive decision to walk through the adjoining woods (just the other side of the fence) to get us out on the nest footpath

So we went through the woods up a little clearing covered in wild garlic










Getting quite deep in places, Lily disappearing in garlic!!










Definitely no vampires on us tonight!










Then we popped out of the woods and onto the footpath the other side of the sheep field










Up through a field of flint!










Either he's getting tired or the flints are hurting his feet - very subdued through this field










Back out onto the track, checked their pads and Lily had sliced a toe on the flint 

Didn't seem to be bothering her though



















Back to the path we came up










Carisbrooke Castle - Where King Charles I was imprisoned!










Branston zooming (Carisbrooke castle in the background)



















That's it!

We were out for 2 and half hours, me and hubby have achy legs, Pickles have sore feet and we all stink of garlic!!!!!

Thank you for looking again


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a lovely walk ( excluding the flint field.) The pickles look like they had a lovely time.

The stand out pic for me is Miss Lily pickle smiling in the wild garlic, just stunning 

Hope your legs all feel better in the morning.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Brilliant pics. Love Lily disappearing in the wild garlic


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks great... I really must pop over to the IOW sometime!


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures of the pickles (and the lambies)!

We're gonna have to get planning a visit, all the walks there look lovely!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Looks like a lovely walk ( excluding the flint field.) The pickles look like they had a lovely time.
> 
> The stand out pic for me is Miss Lily pickle smiling in the wild garlic, just stunning
> 
> Hope your legs all feel better in the morning.





Beth17 said:


> Brilliant pics. Love Lily disappearing in the wild garlic


Thank you both  I love the garlic pictures too! The smell was something else though, I got in the car this morning and it absolutely reeks of garlic!!



dandogman said:


> Looks great... I really must pop over to the IOW sometime!





Izzysmummy said:


> Lovely pictures of the pickles (and the lambies)!
> 
> We're gonna have to get planning a visit, all the walks there look lovely!


We are spoilt for choice here (as I'm finding out with my new years resolution!) Would love to have some PF visitors to share the walks with


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks a fabulous walk, and all that Garlic.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 21 - 27th May*

Been a bit slack with my new years resolution, we were away on the boat for the last 2 weekends and the one before that I was crook with a knackered back, so tut tut tut 3 weeks off from resolution walks... BUT we got back on track today.

Not the most exciting pictures as most of this walk was just along tracks, but it was a lovely afternoon and as always, the Pickles had fun!

So, the pics........

Heading up the first bit of track










Exploring a little bridge to nowhere










Out in to the sunshine



















and a wider bit of track!!










Sheep in the distance so back on lead at this point










and the weird thing that I wanted to investigate last time










Looking at the view, somewhere there is our house! and you can see the Spinnaker tower at Portsmouth in the distance










Discovered this track doesn't actually go anywhere other than out onto the main road, so we went back the way we came










Eating some sheep poo










Then in to a lovely green field for some zoomies!



















Getting closer to the weird thing










Coming back having been to explore it!



















Hmm, we need to get through that gate, back on lead for a bit










Bit of a hairy moment when we got 'followed' by the herd, Branston tried to protect his mummy, but probably made the situation worse!

Safely through the gate and across another field










then onto another track for some sniffing










into some woods and found some water to cool off in










Branston playing his favourite game, still can't work out if he is chasing and snatching at midges or just ripples or reflections on the water, but he'd do it for hours if you let him!




























Lily comes to investigate the midges/ripples/reflections too




























Lily spying on Branston from up on the bridge










Then back on the final track back to the car



















About an hour and half in total, a nice easy fairly flat walk, had to go through one farm yard, which was a bit stressful for Branston, that and the cows! But otherwise it was a lovely walk

Thanks for looking


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pictures of another great walk,but I think I would have turned back when I saw those cows.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely photos  I really must explore more, we go to pretty much the same 2 places constantly  We aren`t as good as IOW though for walks. Best get looking for some new walks


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice walk  I too would have given up at the cows!!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Would have been terrified by the cows! Lovely walk otherwise... I like the weird tree thing. What was inside it?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Would have been terrified by the cows! Lovely walk otherwise... I like the weird tree thing. What was inside it?


There was nothing in it. We THINK it might be something to do with the Bestival as we're pretty sure it's held in these fields. I've never been though so not sure. Can't imagine what else it is for, just randomly in the middle of a farmers field!!

I was hoping someone on here may have been to the Bestival and would be able to tell me!!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Had a beautiful day for this NYR walk lovely pics. Pikcles look liek they had a lovely time.

I want a weird tree thing :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 22 - 2nd June*

What a beautiful day!

We waited until this evening to do our resolution walk and it was absolutely beautiful. So nice to be able to walk in just a t-shirt (I did wear trousers too)

So, here are the pictures..

Setting off across the first field










Heading up on to the downs










Happy Pickles stretching their legs




























Admiring the view in one direction










and the other










Into a nice shady woods, Lily takes a little rest



















Out onto a track










another pic of the stunning view










Lily found some mud!










The smell of Gorse flowers along here was so strong, reminds me of coconut?!



















The view out in another direction










More trundling along the gorse lined track










Still a few bluebells about, but they're past their best now










Into another nice shady spot



















Briefly back out into the sunshine










Then a bid of muddy puddle wallowing to cool off










A couple of wildlife shots, sorry my knowledge is pretty poor so if anyone can identify the species I'd appreciate it!



















Then we arrived at the Longstone



















Lily wouldn't go near it though, maybe she could sense it's spookiness?!










Running away from the Longstone










and looking back at it from the other way










Feel safe now, time for a little rest










Then back through the field we started in










Last pic of the view!



















Nearly back at the car for a drink and a rest










We were out for about 2 hours and there were a lot more paths that we didn't explore, really quiet too, we only met 2 other dog walkers.

Thanks again for looking, 22 down, 30 to go!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great photo's one again,that looks like a great walk.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely pictures! I think in my next life I'd quite like to come back as a dog owned by you, what fantastic lives they have!



foxyrockmeister said:


> So nice to be able to walk in just a t-shirt (I did wear trousers too)


Had to laugh at this! When my husband got home from work this evening I said to him how nice it had been to walk the dogs in just a t-shirt today, his reply was that I should probably have worn trousers too! :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> Great photo's one again,that looks like a great walk.


Thank you  No cows today either :thumbup:



SixStar said:


> Lovely pictures! I think in my next life I'd quite like to come back as a dog owned by you, what fantastic lives they have!
> 
> Had to laugh at this! When my husband got home from work this evening I said to him how nice it had been to walk the dogs in just a t-shirt today, his reply was that I should probably have worn trousers too! :lol:


Oh thank you, that's a lovely thing to say, not sure the Pickles would agree all of the time though, but I do try my best for them 

Hehe, I thought I had better clarify that I wasn't wandering around in the countryside in 'just' a t-shirt! Now that would be a sight for sore eyes


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful walk and surprisingly quiet, looks and sounds like bliss 

The pickles look like they enjoyed this one too. Funny how Lilly didn't like the longstone it's at times like that it would be so good if they could tell you why.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> What a beautiful walk and surprisingly quiet, looks and sounds like bliss
> 
> The pickles look like they enjoyed this one too. Funny how Lilly didn't like the longstone it's at times like that it would be so good if they could tell you why.


I know very strange, as you can see hubby and Branston were on it and hubby was calling Lily so that I could get a picture of them all together, but she just ran to me and sat at my feet looking really worried, then I walked over to the stone and she took a really wide berth around it and waited about 30 feet away waiting for us


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Gorgeous photos FRM, they're doing so well 

I bought Coast magazine so I can pretend I live by the sea and was trying to persuade Himself that we could move to the Isle of Wight, I saw a nice house in Ryde for sale. Apparently we can't, spoil sport, but there is a gorgeous beach hut for rent at Bembridge so if we do make over I'll be nagging for walks


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Lovely photos as always  Your walks always remind me of the famous five stories, I can just imagine them biking down those lanes and camping in the gorse bushes


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I know very strange, as you can see hubby and Branston were on it and hubby was calling Lily so that I could get a picture of them all together, but she just ran to me and sat at my feet looking really worried, then I walked over to the stone and she took a really wide berth around it and waited about 30 feet away waiting for us


Well i'm sure it made perfect sense to her. 
:thumbup:For not forcing her for the sake of a pic , many people would have.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Gorgeous photos FRM, they're doing so well
> 
> I bought Coast magazine so I can pretend I live by the sea and was trying to persuade Himself that we could move to the Isle of Wight, I saw a nice house in Ryde for sale. Apparently we can't, spoil sport, but there is a gorgeous beach hut for rent at Bembridge so if we do make over I'll be nagging for walks


Oooh a beach hut in Bembridge probably costs more than most houses in Ryde! We are spoilt for choice with walks here really 



lipsthefish said:


> Lovely photos as always  Your walks always remind me of the famous five stories, I can just imagine them biking down those lanes and camping in the gorse bushes


Haha! With lashings of ginger beer? 



moonviolet said:


> Well i'm sure it made perfect sense to her.
> :thumbup:For not forcing her for the sake of a pic , many people would have.


Force Lily to do something she doesn't want to? Never gonna happen :lol:

Seriously though, I could see she wasn't happy so we just moved on and she was fine


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fab pics  I wish I could walk there.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Fab pics  I wish I could walk there.


Thank you, I've been really enjoying exploring lots of new places to walk with the Pickles


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am NOT jealous :frown2:. It is a pointless and destructive emotion :incazzato:. AAAGGGGGHHHHH SO MUCH OPEN SPACE :cursing: :cursing:.

What I mean is .. what beautiful photographs of a gorgeous place plus pickles, really stunning. Again .

I am really thinking about carrying out my threat of invading your beautiful island with the CHs .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I am NOT jealous :frown2:. It is a pointless and destructive emotion :incazzato:. AAAGGGGGHHHHH SO MUCH OPEN SPACE :cursing: :cursing:.
> 
> What I mean is .. what beautiful photographs of a gorgeous place plus pickles, really stunning. Again .
> 
> I am really thinking about carrying out my threat of invading your beautiful island with the CHs .


DO IT!!! 

I promise we won't harass you too much!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Can anyone identify the butterfly? It was only tiny, about the size of a 20p

and the bird?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry I cant help with either. Have you looked on the RSPB website, they have a multiple choice questionnaire you can fill in and it'll bring up pics of the species it might be!

Lovely pictures of the pickles as always! Looks like a lovely evening walk!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> Sorry I cant help with either. Have you looked on the RSPB website, they have a multiple choice questionnaire you can fill in and it'll bring up pics of the species it might be!
> 
> Lovely pictures of the pickles as always! Looks like a lovely evening walk!


Thanks IM 

I'm being lazy really, I'm sure I could find out what they are if I tried but just wanted someone to tell me!! My mum and dad will know so I'll ask them next time I see them, probably something really boring and common, but I thought they were pretty and didn't recognise them!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

*Week 23 - 9th June*

A bit of a cheat this week as I have done this walk before but not for many years, it's local to my parents house and I used to walk it with our old family dogs but the Pickles haven't done it before and neither has my hubby so it sort of fitted the bill!!

Bit of road walking to start off with (which is why they have their harnesses on in this set of pics) and then into the first field, it had just been cut for silage so perfect for zoomies... and a wee!




























Then into another field, which hasn't been cut yet, they are in their somewhere!



















T'is hard work when your legs are so short!










That's better, another field and much shorter grass




























Lily trying to cool off in a ditch!










Over a road and then down this little path, Lily walking nicely for my dad



















oooer!!










Alongside another field




























Then out onto a track










Said hi to this handsome beast who was catching some sun rays










Then into the very much appreciated shade!



















Across another road and then down a farm track



















Heading for the woods










Into the woods and the shade, but even better than that.. water!!!










Lovely swim to cool off again










Synchronised stick fetching



















mmmm, stick!










Shaky shaky










Soggy stealth moves!










Down the shady lane back to the road










and then back to mum and dads house for a bbq!

Thanks again for looking


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lovely pics and lovely walks 

I think the moth from the previous walk is a speckled yellow... Speckled Yellow Pseudopanthera macularia - UKMoths

And the bird (not so sure) a yellow hammer?The RSPB: Yellowhammer


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Nicki85 said:


> Lovely pics and lovely walks
> 
> I think the moth from the previous walk is a speckled yellow... Speckled Yellow Pseudopanthera macularia - UKMoths
> 
> And the bird (not so sure) a yellow hammer?The RSPB: Yellowhammer


Thank you  Yes it was a yellow hammer, my dad identified it for me but we hadn't identified the moth (probably because I thought it was a butterfly!) But that's definitely it, especially seeing as it says common in S England


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like a lovely sunny walk, thank god for the cooling off water :thumbup:


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely, as always x


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a lovely walk. That synchronised stick retrieve... definitely a 2 pickle job


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Little bit of bread and cheeeeeieeese - thats the yellowhammer, we have lots about on our walks at the moment (no i have no idea who decided thats what it sounded like, yes you can say the phrase in its tune but you could say anything surely)

That looks a lovely summer walk, the sun, the short grass, the long grass, the dappled shade, and how nice to be able to share an old favourite with the new ones .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Looks like a lovely walk. That synchronised stick retrieve... definitely a 2 pickle job


Indeed, Lily was happy to accept Branston's help to get it out the water, but once on the bank it was HERS!!!



GingerRogers said:


> Little bit of bread and cheeeeeieeese - thats the yellowhammer, we have lots about on our walks at the moment (no i have no idea who decided thats what it sounded like, yes you can say the phrase in its tune but you could say anything surely)
> 
> That looks a lovely summer walk, the sun, the short grass, the long grass, the dappled shade, and how nice to be able to share an old favourite with the new ones .


Ahh I have heard that before (the bread and cheese) but didn't realise it was for a yellow hammer!


----------

